

Bo Obama (the White House dog) is now using Google Buzz - nwatson
http://picasaweb.google.com/bo.whitehouse.doggy/BuzzingOff#

======
nwatson
The buzz posts are at:
<http://www.google.com/profiles/bo.whitehouse.doggy#buzz>

If you have Android or iPhone Google Maps, navigate on over to the White
House. It's real!!??!

